# Tattler lid sale



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I just wanted to let everyone know of a Tattler canning lid sale that started this morning. They are offering their 200 piece bulk mix at 25% off.  That's 100 each of regular and wide mouth lids and rubber rings. It's usually $139.95, but with the discount is only $104.96. You have to put the coupon code "special" at checkout and it's limited to the first 300 customers, but I thought I'd pass it on if anyone has been looking at stocking up on some canning lids.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks! I think I need to do this... :2thumb:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered a set!


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

siletz said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know of a Tattler canning lid sale that started this morning. They are offering their 200 piece bulk mix at 25% off. That's 100 each of regular and wide mouth lids and rubber rings. It's usually $139.95, but with the discount is only $104.96. You have to put the coupon code "special" at checkout and it's limited to the first 300 customers, but I thought I'd pass it on if anyone has been looking at stocking up on some canning lids.


Who has them on sale?????


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

It's at the Tattler website http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/

You put the 200 piece bulk mix in your cart at the regular price, then when you are at the checkout page, you put the "special" code into the coupon code box.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

We got some at the last sale. Just used them for the first time the other day, and have since bought some removable label tags to mark them.

Everything sealed up fine, I was skawed


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Aren't they great partdeux? Something I've been doing that's worked so far is I write on them with a Sharpie marker, then clean off the writing with one of those magic erasers before using them again. It's worked great so far.


----------

